# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  histori postova korisnika

## leonisa

zasto se moze na profilu forumasa vidjeti samo zadnjih 500 postova iliti 20 stranica?

jel postoji neki link kojeg nisam otkrila preko kojeg se moze vidjeti i npr. prvi post (naravno, ako tema postoji na forumu jos uvijek)?

i nemre se editirati naslov. pih. 
u edit tajmingu.
 :Sad:

----------


## daddycool

takva je valjda defaultna postavka
googlom možeš sve naći

----------


## Balarosa

Brzo neka se jave svi koje zanima koga Leonisa gleda   :Predaja:  

Ne znam ništa, ali bar će ti topic biti zanimljiviji  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Grin: 

isla sam nekog gledati, a onda sam skuzila problem, pa sam isla gledati druge, sebe i vidjela da dalje od 500 ne ide :D

prek gugla bas i nemrem naci prve postove ili ne znam formulu koju trebam utipkati u search :/

----------


## Balarosa

Mislim da ne možeš tako nego moraš znati neku ključnu riječ. Sad sam sebe malo probala s "marama" i dobila postove iz 2006. godine. Više od toga neću, strah me što ću otkriti o sebi.

----------


## leonisa

hahahaha
je i ja sam se sokirala kad se neka tema podigla iz pepela pa sam htjela vidjeti jos stogod. zakljucila sam da je bolje da nestane u bespucu interneta :D

za sebe bi jos i mogla izguglati, al sta ako zelim tebe? a? a?  :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

:frka i panika i gdje sam sve objašnjavala kako je T. kooperativan zahvaljujući mojim superiornim odgojnim metodama:

----------

